#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: Μερική Διαγραφή

## vogiatzk

Καλήμέρα, είμαι μηχανικός αλλά τα τελευταία χρόνια εργάζομαι ως ωρομίσθια σε σχολεία. Τώρα μετά την γέννηση του παιδιού μου δεν εργάζομαι πουθενά. Ο σύζυγος μου είναι στον στρατό. Προσπαθώ να κρατήσω τον κλάδο σύνταξης στο ΕΤΑΑ και να μεταφέρω τον κλάδο υγείας σαν προστατευόμενο μέλος στον σύζυγο. Από τα τόσα τηλέφωνα που έκανα στο ΕΤΤΑ δεν έβγαλα άκρη. Κάποιοι μου λέγαν πως μπορώ και κάποιοι πως όχι. Μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάποιος?Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν νομίζω ότι γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο. Θα έπρεπε να μην έχεις καμία ασφάλιση για να εγγραφείς ως προστατευόμενο μέλος στην ασφάλιση του συζύγου. Αν ίσχυε κάτι άλλο, γιατί τόσοι και τόσοι π.χ. μηχανικοί με συζύγους μηχανικούς να πληρώνουν διπλά τις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές για υγειονομική κάλυψη;

Βέβαια, πιο αρμόδιο από το ίδιο το ΕΤΑΑ-ΤΣΜΕΔΕ δεν υπάρχει για να σου απαντήσει.
Επειδή λοιπόν αυτό που νομίζω ότι πρωτίστως χρειάζεσαι, είναι μια *έγκυρη* απάντηση, θα σου πρότεινα να θέσεις το ερώτημά σου εγγράφως στο ίδιο το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.

Θα καταθέσεις αίτηση, την οποία και θα στείλεις με fax ή email στα κεντρικά στην Αθήνα.
Ψάξε λίγο στον ιστότοπο του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ για το πρωτόκολλο, τον αριθμό fax και τη διεύθυνση email.

Πρωτύτερα, επικοινώνησε μαζί τους τηλεφωνικά ώστε να πληροφορηθείς ποιος είναι το αρμόδιο τμήμα.
Αφού τους στείλεις το έγγραφο αίτημα, πάρε τηλέφωνο το πρωτόκολλο για να μάθεις τον αριθμό με τον οποίο πρωτοκολλήθηκε το αίτημά σου.
Αν δεν σου απαντήσουν σε 15 μέρες, ενόχλησέ τους τηλεφωνικά.

Διάβασε *ΑΥΤΟ* για να είσαι προετοιμασμένη σε περίπτωση που σου πουν ότι δεν δέχονται αιτήματα μέσω fax και email.

----------

